# Divine has a gorgeous young male "retiree"



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I love looking at Divine's beautiful Malts and today happen to see that they have a male retiree that will be a little larger. He is only seven months' old and the price is $1,000 (neutered). What a wonderful opportunity for the right home... http://divinemaltese.com/Retirees.html


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh lord, that is like the deal of the century..

Thanks Sher


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

He is gorgeous, he will be snapped up very soon.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> He is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> Oh lord, that is like the deal of the century..
> 
> Thanks Sher
> ...


I was going to say that







, he is stunning and the price can`t be beaten considering the breeder.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

He most certainly is gorgeous









And when you consider, by that age, vet bills can easily reach $500, with spay/neuter, shots, etc. It's a very good deal, for a healthy, well-bred pup


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> He is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> Oh lord, that is like the deal of the century..
> 
> Thanks Sher
> ...










I agree too. you should get him Andrea














Perfect for Nemo, maybe they are the same size. I wish I could but my hubby wont let me


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

He is a pretty boy for sure. He will certainly go quickly.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=266849
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















I can't do it now Fay, but I really hope someone on SM gets him..
I have to tell you this is like a once in a life time thing, I almost died when I saw the price..
I wonder how much he weighs?

I wish someone good Luck...

It's just not my time yet









Andrea~


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

OH be still my heart ! He is BEAUTIFUL














Love that face







This is me doing self arguing about getting a fourth


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Be still my heart! What a handsome boy he is!!!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh he's so cute!! His face reminds me of Lucy's. I hope someone on here will snatch him up!


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

He is a cutie!!! 

One thing I don't understand is he is only 7 months old, and retired? I thought males aren't supposed to breed until they are at least 2 years old.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

Are you out there??? He's not a girl...but you can still dress him in pink!!!!![/B]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> He is a cutie!!!
> 
> One thing I don't understand is he is only 7 months old, and retired? I thought males aren't supposed to breed until they are at least 2 years old.[/B]


Sounds as though he's a bit big for her breeding program


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=266946
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking too...


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!





















and so WHITE WHITE. His coat already looks awesome.
If he is anything like my Bella he is a gorgeous Maltese!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg he is beautiful














and what a reasonable price too, I bet he is already gone to some very lucky person.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

(repeating to myself....."no more!" "no more!" "no more!" "no more!"







)


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am so tempted...he is beautiful. But V'doggie's heart belongs to the beagle next door.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

oh boy, so hard not to keep coming back to this page and looking at him, where is divinemaltese located? anyone know? do they ship? he is wonderful


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

You wouldn't need to ship! They are near New Orleans in Ponchatoula, LA. A 4 hour trip......


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> You wouldn't need to ship! They are near New Orleans in Ponchatoula, LA. A 4 hour trip......[/B]




ohhhhhhhhh dont tell me that!!!!!!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I was in touch with Angie Stanberry of Divine about this beautiful boy. She said that she put him on the "retiree's page" because of his age. (He was never bred.) She was keeping him to show, but he got bigger than she preferred, and he pulled up a testicle. She didn't want to put him on the page with the puppies for those reasons. 

He will be going to his new home on the 21st to a wonderful lady who has had a Divine Maltese for 13 years. Like us...the lady saw his photo and fell in love.


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

He is soooo cute! His new owner is very lucky, and what a fair price. I saw the other 2 pet puppies they have on their website that will be available in November. I can't imagine that they would still be available but they are there. Too cute for words.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> I was in touch with Angie Stanberry of Divine about this beautiful boy. She said that she put him on the "retiree's page" because of his age. (He was never bred.) She was keeping him to show, but he got bigger than she preferred, and he pulled up a testicle. She didn't want to put him on the page with the puppies for those reasons.
> 
> He will be going to his new home on the 21st to a wonderful lady who has had a Divine Maltese for 13 years. Like us...the lady saw his photo and fell in love.
> 
> ...











i should of called


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=267226
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 awwwww shoot!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I really hope another opportunity like this comes again, I really do!!

He is a real cutie!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I can't see a picture. When I click the link it just brings me to a page, but no photo







.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

He was grabbed up in a heartbeat, so they took the picture down.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> He was grabbed up in a heartbeat, so they took the picture down.[/B]


Thanks,I kind of figured that....I would have loved to see him...not that I'm in the market. Just like to look.


----------

